# Favorite kata



## kingkong89 (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have a favorite kata what is it and why. :hogan:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 14, 2006)

i think it's 'boxing form', which was from bill packer's system of kenpo (akka via traco via tracy).  i like the stance shifts and the....well, the feel of doing it.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2006)

If I had to go with Kata it would be Bassia, if we are talking poomsae it would be tae guek 5.
Well that is my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 14, 2006)

Without a doubt, it's the IKCA Master Form. It's a 58 (if you include the Yellow Stripe & Yellow Belt sections it's actually 68) man mass attack done in one fluid set. Love it!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 14, 2006)

Forgot the traditional style form - non-traditional part is the Master Form from the IKCA.

Traditional form - I think I'd probably have to go with Kanku Dai or Patsai Sho.


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 14, 2006)

So far it's Heian Godan(except for the jump) and Tjimandjet...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm a Taekwondo practitioner, so in our 3 different flavors of WTF sanctioned poomse (aka, kata for Japanese style practitioners), my favorite forms are:

*Tae Geuk*: Sam Jang, 3rd form
*Pal Gwe*: Pal Jang, 8th form
*Black*: *Tae Bak*, 3rd form, although *Koryo*, the 1st BB form is also pretty cool too, and a hard workout if one performs it correctly and with conviction.

TKD and the MAs, great stuff... :asian:


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 15, 2006)

At the moment I guess I have a fondness for Pinan Yondan. The movements of this kata feel very natural to me.


----------



## zDom (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm also a Korean stylist. My favorite poomsea is the ITF black belt form Yu Shin.

I also like the ITF black belt form Chung Moo a lot.

If modified to allow head-hick sidekicks at the beginning of the form, I also like Koryo a lot.


----------



## kosho (Nov 15, 2006)

I like the pinion 2 form I learned from Prof: Ingargiola in C.T. over 2 years ago.   It is not 2 pinion in the shaolin sets. It was shown to him by Prof. Kimo... I have added this form to my Dojo  and teach it  at Brown belt...
thanks,
 steve


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cirdan said:


> At the moment I guess I have a fondness for Pinan Yondan. The movements of this kata feel very natural to me.


 
Is that the Shotokan version or the Wado Ryu one? I enjoy doing most of the Wado ones probably Kushanku best though.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 15, 2006)

Kusanku Dai and Passai Sho


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 15, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> Is that the Shotokan version or the Wado Ryu one? I enjoy doing most of the Wado ones probably Kushanku best though.


The Wado version. Yep, looking forward to getting instruction in Kushanku myself.

I also very much enjoyed doing the first kenjutsu kata (Ikkajo - Itsutsu no tachi) of Katori Shinto Ryu. Especcially since they are done against an uke.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cirdan said:


> The Wado version. Yep, looking forward to getting instruction in Kushanku myself.
> 
> I also very much enjoyed doing the first kenjutsu kata (Ikkajo - Itsutsu no tachi) of Katori Shinto Ryu. Especcially since they are done against an uke.


 
Wayhey for Wado! Kushanku can be confusing because if you get distracted even for a second you can go off into one of the other katas it seems to be made of! I think that's why it's so satisfying to do. The most satisfying kata for me ever was my very first one Pinan Nidan, I'd watched people doing kata and thought no way could I do that and it seemed strange to do, having never done kata before but oh the joy in passing my first grading with that in it! I still do it despite now doing another style Tang Soo Do. I have to say the patterns in that seem easier and less satisfying after the Wado ones, perhaps it's just me.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmmm...  I like Pal Sek, because right now it's a little challenging for me to learn at the moment.  There's a bunch of different moves, some of which is in fact in other forms I've learned, and some are quite new.  Plenty of twists and turns I'm not expecting, and the more advanced brown and black belts kind of just "blast" through it like it's nothing when we're lined up together...  I also like Chulgi 1, which is another one the advanced brown and black like to "blast" through, but I have the speed for that one now.


----------



## DutchKenpo (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello,

I like Form 4 it's from Ed Parker's American Kenpo, it's the one I am learning and exploring at the moment.

grtz, Bob


----------



## Naha (Nov 30, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> So far it's Heian Godan(except for the jump) and Tjimandjet...


I understand about the jump.  Some of us are not as young as others.  I found it intimidating when I watched the higher belts do it, but I picked it up fairly well when my time came.  The jump in empi is my new worry.  I really enjoy bassai dai and heian sandan.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 1, 2006)

I had my first lesson in Chinto yesterday. Awesome stuff. I can see why many like this one.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 1, 2006)

Yang Tai Chi Form Simplified. I like it even better than the traditional Long Form. For the hard style arts it would be a toss-up between the ITF Chon-Ji forms and the JKA styel Heian forms.


----------



## Master Panto (Dec 1, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> Is that the Shotokan version or the Wado Ryu one? I enjoy doing most of the Wado ones probably Kushanku best though.


Gud day!
Im teaching arnis & we practice the Sayaw Form Kata..its different from the other since it originates personally here in Philippines & I myself do personally make an addition to it to make it more unique and presentable..Try to find out the beauty of Kata in arnis.
Master Panto


----------



## songe-d-automne (Dec 13, 2006)

Ah I cannot do it but my favorite form to watch is called Le Bron, very nice looking form.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 21, 2006)

As for our system of chinese kenpo, my current favorite is Mass Attack. As for the kung fu forms I've learned, Zai Quai is my favorite open hand form and 5th Sun is my favorite weapons form, although I just learned a cool 2 section staff form I plan on competing with next summer.


----------



## edwardcloud (Dec 22, 2006)

cali_tkdbruin said:


> I'm a Taekwondo practitioner, so in our 3 different flavors of WTF sanctioned poomse (aka, kata for Japanese style practitioners), my favorite forms are:
> 
> *Tae Geuk*: Sam Jang, 3rd form
> *Pal Gwe*: Pal Jang, 8th form
> ...


 
I like the eight form too.


----------



## whitetiger2001 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hahn Suki (forgive the spelling) because of the challenge of keeping the hand patterns straight.:ultracool


----------



## MartialArtHeart (Jun 6, 2007)

Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that one of my teachers loves it so much, but I find that Unsu is extremely fun.  I love the 540 kick, and it's also the first black belt kata I learned.


----------



## PictonMA (Jun 6, 2007)

Suparinpei


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 6, 2007)

For me it's either Bassai (posted a video of late last month) and the IKCA Master Form.  I haven't learned all of the IKCA form yet, but it grows on me everytime I do it.


----------



## JWLuiza (Jun 6, 2007)

Overall: Nijyushiho (Ee sip sa bo)
Pinan: 4
Naihanchi: 1

TSD Specific: Chil Sung Sa Roh


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 7, 2007)

My favourite Ba gua forms would have to be a) The Deer Hook Knife form (don't know if it has another name), just cause i get to wave pointy metal things about, and b) the 24 palm ba gua qigong, 'cause it always leaves me feeling ace afterward. Fav Taiji would have to be the 42 form - i really like the mix of different styles in it.


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Jun 7, 2007)

Miyama Shodan - because it's very smooth and is all hips.

_Don Flatt


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is an example of Miyama Shodan - not neccesarily my best performance of it but you'll get the idea.

[yt]0jaQ8yWj9Mg[/yt]

_Don Flatt


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well when I was going up through the ranks in EPAK Short 3 was my favorite cause it is the first time you are really learning a form and not just repeating the left and right side.  It just has a beauty and flow to it.  Form 4 is my absolute favorite though I think because compared to any that come before it there is just a complication to it that I feel like it was the first form I really had to work at to get hte beauty of it to shine through.


----------



## kingkong89 (Dec 2, 2007)

those are all great katas now what is one thing you hate about that kata


----------



## tellner (Dec 3, 2007)

As far as Silat goes I love free-form kembangan and Djuru Sempok. 

For other systems I really admire the very first Araki Ryu kata (whose name I forget). Basically, you serve the other person tea, attack him just as his attention is on it, take him down, and stab him with his own knife. There's an awful lot of depth in there from appreciation of distance, timing and hiding intention without appearing to to taking a person's center and constant mindfulness.


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 14, 2007)

'till now i'd say taeguk 4 (taeguk sa jang). I just feel I flow with the movements. ^^


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm rather partial to neseishi-sho/dai.  I know two forms of rohai that are extremely different but both interesting.  Chinto and Kusanku are excellent too.  Seisan and bassai are probably my favorites.  I love fluid combos and ki-ais.  I also love a kata for it's bunkai applications.  Then there's good old kihon-dosa ichi.  Actually, do you consider taisabaki a kata?  If so _that's_ my favorite.


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2007)

I am very fond of Empi...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 14, 2007)

Langka Satu


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 25, 2007)

Passai or Chinto.  I don't think I could pick a favorite kobudo kata though.  I could pick some I don't like, but not a favorite.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 26, 2007)

Law Horn Fuk Fu Kuen for internal
Sap Ji Kau Da Kuen for external
Sot Sao Sin for weapon


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 26, 2007)

Favorite empty hand is Unsu.  The beginning and middle parts really give you a chance to see if the fundamentals are solid.  If they are, then this kata really shows well for both dexterity and power.  If the fundamentals are lacking, then it looks like a LARP'er trying to imitate Musashi.  

The hardest part was nailing the jumping spinning double kick.  It wasn't a matter of leg technique, but rather, forcing the upper body to relax just before the jump, that helped fix things.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 26, 2007)

Sanchin:  it's the beginning and end to all goju practice.

I do practice Rohai frequently even though it's not a goju form.


----------



## wrc619 (Mar 13, 2008)

I like tayoka number three from universal kempo because it has a running punch in it.  When well executed, it is awesome.


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 13, 2008)

for a kata i like wan su or okan ;P


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 23, 2008)

TKD sub-BB level: Yool Guk
TKD BB level: Gae Bek
Shaolin Kenpo sub BB level: Iron Fan
EPAK sub BB level: Long 3
EPAK BB level: Long 4
Karate: Kankudai or Bassai Dai


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 24, 2008)

Won-Hyo


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 24, 2008)

Won Hyo is a great form. Deceptivly complex.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 24, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Won Hyo is a great form. Deceptivly complex.



And aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 24, 2008)

newguy12, you should check out heian nidan or pyong ahn ee dan for a look at the form that General Choi reshuffled when he created Won-Hyo.  I prefer the older form myself.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats always a neat trick, getting the Korean guys to admit that Gen Choi lifted whole SECTIONS out of the shotokan forms when he created the original ITF forms.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 24, 2008)

dancingalone said:


> newguy12, you should check out heian nidan or pyong ahn ee dan for a look at the form that General Choi reshuffled when he created Won-Hyo.  I prefer the older form myself.



OH!  I'll do that, thank you dancingalone!


----------



## Kinghercules (Dec 25, 2011)

Mines is Sabom Kwon & Jion.
GM Ki Whang Kim said we should have 3 favorites....I just havent found a 3rd yet.


----------



## Emanuelle (Mar 25, 2012)

My favourite kata would be Bassai Dai, and my favourite poomsae would be Taegeuk Chil Jang (#7). I don't know why, but they both just _feel_ right. 

Oh and I also love Kanku Dai!


----------



## Ray B (Mar 25, 2012)

kingkong89 said:


> If you have a favorite kata what is it and why. :hogan:




The one that is currently talking to me...


----------

